# Winston's Story



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your Winston is a doll and you are one special person for saving his life.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, great job saving Winston's life!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, he was totally worth the lack of sleep and messes to clean, now a days he's really sweet and people friendly cat, probably the friendliest. He fills our house up though, now we have four cats and three dogs, sheesh.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Having raised a couple of orphan kittens, I know the hard work involved. It's a great but exhausting experience. You've done a great job! You must be quite special 
Winston is adorable! He has a cute little face 
And Mandie is unbelievably beautiful.
Congratulations!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Winston sure is a cutie. LOVE the pic of him standing with his big head and little twiggy legs..ADORABLE!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You did an amazing job. What a cutie he was and now he is so handsome. Mandie is a great big sister to him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That was wonderful of you. He is adorable! I think he imprinted on your golden!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

He definitely did imprint on her, he's always licking and grooming her, kneads on her and they play together. It's so amusing seeing her transition from playing roughly with our 80 pound dog to gently mouthing Winston and laying on her back while he attacks her. x]

And yeah, love the pictures where his head is too big for his body. Lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's a sweetie. I love the picture of Mandy sleeping with him. And give Dad a big hug...obviously you got your kind heart from him. 

RIP momma kitty and little kitties. :smooch:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Winston's story. You did a great job raising him, he's one handsome guy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Was he ever tiny. Thank you for saving his life.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow what a heartwarming story! SO awsome of you to do this  They look amazing together aswell


----------

